# being dive-bombed by swallows



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby really had a blast trying to catch some swallows that kept dive-bombing her lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1GDbDWZBU0


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow - what beautiful land over there. I swear that is what Vizsla heaven must look like


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Great video! Ruby sure was having a great time. I agree with RubyRoo - breathtaking scenery! Very envious


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, look at her run! So beautiful!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruby is such a beauty, and she makes the running around look so effortless!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Brilliant shots of Ruby's chasing the swallows, lovely  

Was walking through our park last month and was 'Gobsmacked'
at getting 'Dive-Bombed by a load of swifts/swallows.... 

It was quite warm but wet and I guess they hadn't long arrived on our shores because they were going crazy for the 'Midges'...

Me and Brook must have looked like a right pair standing there watching/filming them!!!

Not great filming but you maybe able to make them out!? 

http://youtu.be/T21WBCsHa6o

Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful looking place, where was it taken?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine was about 2 minutes walk from my house GN, about 3 miles outside Kendal, (Lake District)


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice place to live, lucky you and lucky dog.


----------

